
TPP Goes Down to the Wire: Help Stop It by Joining Our Call-In - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/09/tpp-goes-down-wire-help-us-swing-it-joining-our-call
======
AstroJetson
I don't see it passing in the lame duck session. Winning republicans will want
to see President Elect Trump not need to veto it, while loosing republicans
will not want to add TPP to Obamas legacy. So both groups will band together
to stop it. There just isn't the votes for it.

------
felice_landry
We tend to forget every evil, the off-shore banking accounts, the oil and
banking ones, but the TPP... can we just agree we don't want the US bullshit
in the rest of the world? And can we try and contain it and suffocate it?

